

Show HN: Baryon - personal cloud file management system - octagon2012

The goal of this project is to allow users to build personal cloud file storage using MongoDB. Thanks to GridFS this is possible!<p>Project is open source under AGPL v3 license.<p>It started as a weekend project, for personal needs, but evolved into a bit more. Current version is v0.1-b0. I used Grails 2.0.0 and mongodb plugin.<p>Work is in progress, but it already has basic features for this kind of system:<p>- upload (multiple), delete, move arround files<p>- create, delete, move arround folders<p>- trash<p>- import an entire folder structure through a zip file<p>- basic text and image viewers<p>- couple of other goodies...<p>http://code.google.com/p/baryon/<p>Any feedback from you guys is welcome.
======
wmf
It's not clear that the personal cloud needs to be webscale; did you consider
not using any database?

~~~
octagon2012
If we'll take out any database, then management gets more complicated more
expensive imo.

In this case scalability/replication is accomplished through MongoDB, which is
great at storing binary files and is super easy to maintain...

